# Wahm's who smoke



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

What are your thoughts on this? Should it be disclosed somewhere on their site? I recently got some diapers in the mail that reeked of smoke. My dd said "stinky" when we opened it.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I think it should be disclosed. Just like having pets. Some people have serious allergies to things like that and it's only fair to the consumer that all pertinent information about the product (including a potentially-offensive smell) be disclosed up front. Buyers can decide from there whether they want the product still.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

that's disgusting. i detest cigarette smoke.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

.I say, if you are paying for something you should at least get a heads up!That is just gross IMO.I hate cigarette smoke.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I think it should be disclosed probably, but at least you can wash it out. also, maybe the wahm's dh smokes and there isn't much she can do about that (although I don't think sending out a smoke-smelling dipe is a good business practice). probalby the wahm would be horrifed to know that a dipe she sent out smelled like that.


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

yucko. i wouldn't want to get smoky smelling dipes. it should be disclosed on the site.


----------



## drea2447 (May 21, 2004)

I recently got a podaegi and some dipes in the mail that smelled horribly of cigarette smoked. I was so ticked. Then the next week, I was driving my dd back from dance class and we passed our mail carriers truck and he was sitting there smoking. In the truck. I got home and called the post office and complained. Not sure that it did any good, because yesterday I saw him smoking in the truck.

So, my point is, it may not be the WAHM.


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

I think it should be disclosed as well.. or if it isnt clearly stated you could always email and ask, esp if you have an allergy.

Also, I *used* to smoke and never realized how bad my clothes and car reeked until I quit *3 years ago.YAY* and she may not realize how bad it is, yk? It is hard to smell it on yourself if you are used to it!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drea2447*

So, my point is, it may not be the WAHM.









oh, that's a really good point.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I like it when a seller says they have a smoke-free pet-free home. It makes me MUCH more likely to buy from them.


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I like it when a seller says they have a smoke-free pet-free home. It makes me MUCH more likely to buy from them.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

On a tangent, I bought a coat on Ebay last fall, and the box reeked of perfume. I could smell it before even opening the box! When I opened it, I found a very pungent fabric softener sheet in there with the coat. I guess it was supposed to act as a sachet.









I emailed the seller and explained (very nicely) that she might not want to continue that practice. I had to wash the coat 3-4 times before I could even wear it (asthma). She was very apologetic and said that she should have considered that since her brother is asthmatic. Some people just don't think.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I remember getting dipes stinkin of smoke a couple years ago, it was pretty gross. I think someone running a business shouldnt be smoking around her product.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drea2447*
I recently got a podaegi and some dipes in the mail that smelled horribly of cigarette smoked. I was so ticked. Then the next week, I was driving my dd back from dance class and we passed our mail carriers truck and he was sitting there smoking. In the truck. I got home and called the post office and complained. Not sure that it did any good, because yesterday I saw him smoking in the truck.

So, my point is, it may not be the WAHM.

















ITA, the postmasters smoke in my PO and I try to use the larger post office for mailing items but am not always able to get there. It would not be totally inappropriate to send the WAHM a polite e-mail explaining that the items smelled like cigarette smoke and maybe she can explain. Also, I know of a couple of WAHMs that this has come up with in the past so maybe check feedback here and on Diaperpin in advance and see if there is any mention.


----------



## rorysgirl1 (Jan 6, 2003)

i had this happen with a clothing order from a wahm several years ago--someone i was thinking of having do some sewing for me. it put me off so badly that i never even considered her as a possibility after that. i know some smell could rub off from the carrier, but i'm talking totally saturated and nasty. i think if you smoke, you need to be careful to do it in an area that doesn't affect any product you sell. it's especially important to me, as i have an asthmatic child.


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

I received a diaper once that smelled like smoke. It reaked, and I started having problems with my breathing. I wasn't sure what to do at first. I didn't want to be rude and confront the WAHM, but I didn't want to buy from them again if they smoked. I finally emailed her, and at first she was confused b/c they don't smoke. Then she remembered that her wood stove or fireplace was backed up or something and had filled their house with smoke. I can't remember all the details, but it ended up being that stove, and she thanked me for letting me know it got to the diapers, and she washed all the diapers she had instock.


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

I agree with the idea that they should disclose the info. I quit smoking awhile back and now the smell (which I never noticed before) makes me physically ill.


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

I really think it should be disclosed.

And the mention of that it can be washed out - not necessarily. I've had to toss items that I couldn't get the smell out of.

As for the delivery person smoking - maybe this is why some of the WAHMs send in ziplock too.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drea2447*
Then the next week, I was driving my dd back from dance class and we passed our mail carriers truck and he was sitting there smoking. In the truck. I got home and called the post office and complained. Not sure that it did any good, because yesterday I saw him smoking in the truck.
So, my point is, it may not be the WAHM.









I know UPS drivers are allowed to smoke in their truckds. It wouldnt surprise me if it is allowed for the usps to also.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am shocked postal workers are allowed to smoke in an enclosed space with our mail.You would think in this day and age that would be outlawed.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

I, too, am shocked and dismayed. But overjoyed to have a new thing to complain about.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
But overjoyed to have a new thing to complain about.

















: OMG I am cracking up so hard at that.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Well personally I don't care. I mean, I would prefer a wahm to not be smoking *around* the product, but I don't care if she smokes or not.

I might get flamed for this, but I think we've gotten a little hysterical about cigarette smoke. I mean, sure, a habit is a terrible thing for one's health. But something that smells like smoke a little to me isn't a big deal. Maybe because a lot of my friends smoke.







:


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

I know UPS drivers are allowed to smoke in their truckds.
That's disgusting. I didn't know that


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I have to say I'm saddened by the image of someone sitting at her sewing machine with a cigarette in her mouth (I'm not saying that anyone actually does that, but that's the image that this thread has put in my mind). I like to think of the WAHMs as healthy mamas. (I'm sure most of them are.)

As far as postal workers, isn't there some sort of divider between the driver's seat and the cargo area where the packages are? Even without that, though, it's hard to imagine enough of their cigarette smoke permeating the sides of the package so that the diaper ends up *saturated* with cigarette smoke and *reeking* of the smell.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
Also, I *used* to smoke and never realized how bad my clothes and car reeked until I quit *3 years ago.YAY*

























Just wanted to say way to go, mama.

It should probably be disclosed, but yes I think it's possible it could be from the mail carrier too. It doesn't take much.







I wish my dh would quit - I'm always worried that we will smell like smoke. He doesn't smoke it our house, but I'm paranoid. I *hate* the smell of stale cigarette smoke.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
But something that smells like smoke a little to me isn't a big deal.

Oh, it's a HUGE deal to me. I cannot STAND that smell. It makes me ill!


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
Well personally I don't care. I mean, I would prefer a wahm to not be smoking *around* the product, but I don't care if she smokes or not.

I might get flamed for this, but I think we've gotten a little hysterical about cigarette smoke. I mean, sure, a habit is a terrible thing for one's health. But something that smells like smoke a little to me isn't a big deal. Maybe because a lot of my friends smoke.







:

When I am spending 100 dollars on a product that I will be placing on my child's bum I don't want it to come selling like smoke. I am watching my grandma die of lung cancer. I think people are becoming hysterical for a reason!

It wasn't the mailman. I had other fluffmail that day too. They sent wash cloths as a freebie and they stunk. The tissue paper and invoice smelled too.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coco4cloth*
When I am spending 100 dollars on a product that I will be placing on my child's bum I don't want it to come selling like smoke.

:LOL


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

I agree it should be disclosed - Both my parents smoked for most of my life and the smell of cigarettes just makes me gag. I hate getting something that reeks of smoke - it seems inconsiderate to me!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
That's disgusting. I didn't know that









I asked my husband one day(he works there) when I saw a driver at a red light puffing away. I think it Looks unprofessional and it is stinky.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I have to say I'm saddened by the image of someone sitting at her sewing machine with a cigarette in her mouth (I'm not saying that anyone actually does that, but that's the image that this thread has put in my mind). I like to think of the WAHMs as healthy mamas. (I'm sure most of them are.)


it is SOOOOO patty & selma bouvier. uck! and, i don't think people have gone overboard in regard to cigarettes and smoke. i do have an acute sense of smell but cigarette smoke just makes me SICK. i totally cannot handle it.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

We call our postal carrier Smokey....it's like an appendage hanging from his mouth.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
I, too, am shocked and dismayed. But overjoyed to have a new thing to complain about.









*snort* okay, that's funny.

also,







: at the patty and selma bouvier thing. it so is!

i live in canada, where thank goodness, it's practically illegal to smoke anyways.

it's just sick and wrong to send out a pkg smelling like old smoke. no one sends them out smelling like rotten garbage or cat pee, so why send them out smelling like burning toxins?


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
I, too, am shocked and dismayed. But overjoyed to have a new thing to complain about.









Are you my long lost twin? I think I love you.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Our mail carriers (for years and we have moved few times) have all smoked in the trucks and while delivering. They also smoke in the processing plants in some states. You should write her and ask about the smoke and if it was her, suggest she should disclose, and if i was not her, you should both complain.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

My husband and I hate cigarette smoke so badly we have made our restuarants smoke free. It just annoys me. Plus people are NOT going to smoke at the same table w/ their children in a building I own! Ever!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I railed on dh the other day for this. He smokes (not at the house or around the kids or I'd kill him), I asked him to take some stuff I sold on the TP to the post office for me, thinking he has enough common sense not to smoke around baby stuff. Fortunatly the post office was closed, because when he got home I smelled the stuff and it reeked. I was so mad. I dumped the stuff in the wash a couple times to get rid of the smell. His logic-It was in a plastic bag







I got on him about how POed I'd be if someone sent me stuff that stunk of cigarettes to put on my baby. So if you bought anything from me recently, I appologize if it smelled, I meant to pm everyone but forgot until I saw this thread.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3 Little Monkeys*
I agree it should be disclosed - Both my parents smoked for most of my life and the smell of cigarettes just makes me gag. I hate getting something that reeks of smoke - it seems inconsiderate to me!

this is what happened to me too - i spent my whole childhood worried sick because my dad smoked so much that cigarette smoke makes me terribly ill.

however, I don't think a package would be in the mail truck for long enough to soak up the stink from a smoky mailperson.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Aww, thismomma have a







Everyone has a right to their own beliefs. The world would be awfully boring, if we were all the same!

I must say that I cannot stand cigarette smoke. I smoked for about 3 years (mostly in college). Even when I smoked, I would never smoke inside and hated going to smokey bars.

I lived in Austin, Tx, where smoking is banned in establishments that don't have a certain percentage of sales coming from alcohol, unless they have a separate ventilation system. Did that make sense? And, later in Washington state, where many places are voluntarily (I think?) smoke free.

Now, we move to North Carolina (my dh is from here- although not originally). This place has a love affair with tobacco! The city where I live wants to put limits on smoking in establishments, but they have to get approval from the state legislature (which is an uphill fight). All of the malls here have signs reminding people that they are NOW "smoke-free."

Anyway, my point here is I believe in a person's right to smoke. I also believe in protecting our children from said cigarette smoke. I think that children should not be allowed to sit in smoking sections of restaurants and such. If parents bring their kids, they would have to not smoke while eating. I know, I'm crazy.

I think it would be really bad for business to smoke around a product. It has nothing to do with a person's right to smoke, but if I purchased something that *reeked* I probably wouldn't buy from that person again. I just wouldn't want to have to wash a new item (even if it's only new to me) multiple times to rid it of the smell. That's just more work than I'd like.

Sorry, for the book. It started out short, but then most long stories do! :LOL


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

ok ill put my 2 cents in. Yes i think the WAHM should disclose if their home is smoke free or pet free. having said that ill also say i smoke. but only outside no where near my kids (or my diapers :LOL )and yes id be a little peeved if i got a diaper that smelled like ciggerettes just like i hate getting diapers and wool with fur on them even though i have a cat!








ahh maybe im pickier than i thought!! :LOL


----------



## mom2fourdarlings (Feb 28, 2003)

What a longggg thread, however I enjoyed reading some of the wiser replies. There is NO smoking allowed in my house, friends that smoke and we do have some that do, go out side I don't care HOW cold it is out







You want to smoke take it out of my home. That said, I have pellet stoves for heat, 2 of them and I LOVE them. Great source of heat from a recycled method of pressing wood sawdust to make pellets! No trees cut, any waste and economical and renewable. That being said, I have a "smell" but it does NOT smell like ciggys but woodsy (sorry don't know how to spell the word right LOL) But I have had people try and say that it WAS ciggys and I was so sad and distraught over it. And YUP I have had the darn stoves back up and once my dh used a house vac to clean it out the bag EXPLODED all over the place OMGosh MESS and it was downstairs in near sewing area. That was a total nightmare! Again I was in tears over it, took DAYS to clean everything.

I have a cat, 2 dogs and 4 birds and fish...........they are NOT allowed near the sewing and cutting areas in the house. Can hairs stray from me to there YES and I use a lint brush to clean up the fabric before sewing and after. I take my business very seriously.

Do my carriers smoke YUP and I bag my items but I know that it CAN leak through the bags. I have gotten items for wahms that I KNOW don't smoke and yet the items "stinky". There is only so much you can do as a wahm and a buyer to protect your investment and health~but the reality of it is that no matter how much a wahm does to run his/her business right there are factors beyond our control. KWIM?


----------



## simply me (Dec 26, 2004)

I think it should be diclosed. i recieved diapers 1 time that reaked & even after numerous washings the smell stayed. it was sickening. I recently sold them to someone who i told the reason why i didn't want them, she was a smoker so it didn't matter to her.


----------



## simply me (Dec 26, 2004)

forgot to ask, did you get them smell out?? just in case anyone else encounters that situation & they need to get them smelling good. Like i said i tried but no luck.


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
As far as postal workers, isn't there some sort of divider between the driver's seat and the cargo area where the packages are? Even without that, though, it's hard to imagine enough of their cigarette smoke permeating the sides of the package so that the diaper ends up *saturated* with cigarette smoke and *reeking* of the smell.

Our mail carrier drives what appears to be her personal vehicle. It is a Ford Escort. She distributes mail with one hand, and chain smokes and steers with the other. *EVERYTHING* that we get reeks of ciggarette smoke.

I complained once, and we didn't get any mail for 2 days...a coincidence? I think not!







:


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HokieMum*
Our mail carrier drives what appears to be her personal vehicle. It is a Ford Escort. She distributes mail with one hand, and chain smokes and steers with the other. *EVERYTHING* that we get reeks of ciggarette smoke.

The mail that is delivered to the more rural areas around my town is also delivered by a personal vehicle. Not sure she smokes, but obviously could. Luckily our mail carrier is super and would never smoke!







(she's super health-concious)


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Our carriers drive their personal vehicles too....I"m fortunate that last year we got a new carrier, he delivers our mail with a pipe in his mouth..unlit


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

This is actually a timely thread. I recently received a couple of dipes from a WAHM that reeked of smoke. I was pretty surprised when I first opened the package and I smelled that cigarette smoke smell, but I had DH smell the dipes too and he agreed it was definately smoke.







: The smell did go away after the first wash though.

I agree it should be disclosed. I want more dipes, but I am hesitating to buy from her again.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Mail delivered in personal vehicles?!! OMG I do not want to move to a rural area.If I see a diaper package of mine in someone's personal car I will freak out.That is too strange


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HokieMum*
Our mail carrier drives what appears to be her personal vehicle. It is a Ford Escort. She distributes mail with one hand, and chain smokes and steers with the other. *EVERYTHING* that we get reeks of ciggarette smoke.

I complained once, and we didn't get any mail for 2 days...a coincidence? I think not!







:

YUCK!!!

Did you complain to *her*? Or did you complain to USPS?


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Mail delivered in personal vehicles?!! OMG I do not want to move to a rural area.If I see a diaper package of mine in someone's personal car I will freak out.That is too strange









Hey now! It may seem weird to someone who's not accustomed to it, but it's a common practice around here. I think it's cheaper for the PO (and subsequently the taxpayers) to hire part-time carriers who drive their own vehicles to deliver in rural areas b/c of the excess mileage involved.

To the OP, I've never had that problem, but I agree it should be disclosed. I have asthma, and just the smell of smoke on clothes can irritate my throat. When DH was in a pool league, in very smokey bars, I made him take a shower and put his clothes in the washer before coming to bed--even if it was 3 am. :LOL

Jen, rural postal customer


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Mail delivered in personal vehicles?!! OMG I do not want to move to a rural area.If I see a diaper package of mine in someone's personal car I will freak out.That is too strange









hmm i don't even live in a rural area and all the carriers now drive personal vehicles.. most drive Subarus


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

i, personally, hate anything smelling of smoke, even used...but, if i buy from someone used, i accept used condition, including foreign smells. but brand new, i'd not be pleased. i mean, i admit i might not say something but i agree it's gross. i know WAHMs make stuff at home but still, new products should smell "new". i wouldn't buy other "new" items smelling of smoke, KWIM?


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

i would like the disclosure.

I despise smoke...despise it. I would be horrified. but more horrified if I tried to return them and it was my PO person. But my PO person walks so I doubt it would be that in my neighborhood.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

I certainly wouldn't pick out a pair of jeans off the rack to buy if they smelled like cigarette smoke. By the same token I'd not be happy if my new dipes smelled like smoke. Seems a little...uh, unprofessional. I think smokers really can't smell the lingering smoke so it isn't a big deal to them. They probably think no one would even notice. But no, I can sniff out stale cigarette smoke on anything and it makes me ill!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

And I agree with Holli. In Phoenix, you cannot smoke anywhere. Same with Manhattan. No smoking at bars or restaurants. Some places are grandfathered in...but we are NOT used to smoke. I am uber sensitive to it. Sure it is someones right to smoke, but it is also my right to not be around smoke.

I could not move to a city where you can smoke it restaurants and bars, I spend way too much time in those places.







:


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Mail delivered in personal vehicles?!! OMG I do not want to move to a rural area.If I see a diaper package of mine in someone's personal car I will freak out.That is too strange









It is just life. Of course, the steering wheel is on the right side of the car, so it isn't exactly a personal vehicle. Our old mail lady used to be something else. Our neighbor has a super large mailbox. We used to get notes in our mailbox from our mail lady that I should retrieve my large packages from their mailbox.









I only received something that smelled like smoke once. And there were lots of mamas who had complained about having the same experience. It doesn't appear that her business is doing very well right now.

While I wouldn't be thrilled, if it were a diaper that I had to have, I wouldn't mind washing it. Now books are a different story.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
It is just life. Of course, the steering wheel is on the right side of the car, so it isn't exactly a personal vehicle.

Actually, 90% of the rural carriers around here drive regular vehicles w/ the steering wheel on the left side. Probably 1/4 of them have one person drive while a 2nd person puts the mail in the mailbox--usually family members who run the route together. However, the majority of them sit in the passenger side and use their left foot and hand to drive the vehicle. Now that has always bugged me! :LOL


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, it NEEDS to be disclosed. Smoke gives me a huge headache, and with a very senstive, nose, I would be sniffing the dipes after every wash, trying to find any trace of that junk, before placing it on my sensitive baby! Same with cats-I need to know-I have a wicked allergy!!!

Smoke is gross and toxic. If I knew for a fact that a diaper would arrive to me smelling like that, I would not order. Same with fabric you know! Maybe the WAHM got a bad batch of fabric from another seller that smokes, in all fairness.


----------



## SammyLucasNHarper (Jan 29, 2005)

EWWW I hate smoke....

I used to be a smoker...andnow I HATE the smell of it....YUCK YUCK YUCK...if something came to be smelling like smoke I would probably return it, and demand my money back...

GROSS!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

So does it bother you sensitive noses/asthmatics if packages *reek* of lavender or citrus/cinnamon pail pals!?!!

I cant take anything too perfumey (in fact I cant WEAR perfume) without getting a headache. And while I love to get freebies in my packages sometimes free soaps, and pail pals are WAY strong when you open a package..

That said, a few custom stockings that went out from here had a major lavender scented Buttermilk Bath sample in them and I *almost* didnt put it in there for fear that someone like me would not like it...









Oh and our rural postal carriers drive personal vehicles with steering wheels on the L too!! And drive with the L hand and foot.. .LOL!! Never thought anything weird of it.. LOL!!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I only received something that smelled like smoke once. And there were lots of mamas who had complained about having the same experience. It doesn't appear that her business is doing very well right now.

You always have me going through the filing cabinet in my head.

No offense to anyone with mail that comes in personal cars.I had just never heard of that before.Change scares me!!As it is I am already going to have to go a mile to even get my mail.No diapers on my doorstep anymore


----------



## hmg7500 (Jul 20, 2002)

yup, i'm a firm believer that pets/smoking needs to be disclosed.

some people (like me) are EXTREMELY allergic to pet hair. in fact, if i've traded with someone who has furry pets, i have to have dh open the package and wash the items for me, before i can even touch them.

re: smoke-- it's not just the smell. the chemicals permeate EVERYTHING and i would certainly not want those chemicals near my kids. people don't think about that- but it's one of the reasons second-hand smoke is bad. it can take several washings to get all of the chemicals and toxins out of an item of clothing.

we have a rural mail carrier, so she drives her own car, and fortunately, does not appear to smoke.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
So does it bother you sensitive noses/asthmatics if packages *reek* of lavender or citrus/cinnamon pail pals!?!!

I cant take anything too perfumey (in fact I cant WEAR perfume) without getting a headache. And while I love to get freebies in my packages sometimes free soaps, and pail pals are WAY strong when you open a package..

It bothers me (see my post about the fabric softener).

Very strange, though, that only certain perfumes bother me and there seems to be no way to tell beforehand. I wear perfume and it doesn't make me cough/wheeze. My dh's cologne doesn't bother me, but the stuff my son (sometimes) wears can make me cough. Last summer, when my FIL visited he was wearing a type of cologne that bothered me, but when they came again at Xmas he was wearing a different type that didn't affect me. Same with scented candles and essential oils... some are problematic and some aren't.

As for cigarette smoke, if the person is a hard-core smoker and smokes indoors, sometimes the smell just won't come out. I have one friend who smokes, and she gave my son a jacket last year that her son had outgrown. I washed it about six times and it still stunk, even after using white vinegar and baking soda.


----------



## firstlovesnbaby (Dec 13, 2003)

I think it should be in big type on their home page if its a smoking home. But thats just my 2 cents!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I have never had my mail delivered in a postal vehicle :LOL
I never thought it was odd.
I have never noticed a smokey smell in a package but I did get an order of soap once that had a HUGE human hairball in it like the WAHM had cleaned her hairbrush out......it totally freaked me out. I even joked to a friend about having to pay shipping on the hair :LOL

I am highly allergic to cats.......I have had MAJOR allergy issues with people with cats. I can tell almost instantly if someone has a cat, even if they come to MY house from their house with a cat.


----------



## drea2447 (May 21, 2004)

Quote:

So does it bother you sensitive noses/asthmatics if packages *reek* of lavender or citrus/cinnamon pail pals!?!!
I once received prefolds from a WAHM with one of those cinnamon pail pals in it and not even 2 minutes later I had a massive migraine, complete with numbness and vomiting. I now usually include a note in the commentary section asking for no scented items be included with my order. I can't even walk by the Yankee candle store in the mall. It's rough being so sensitive to smells.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

I've only received one package from a WAHM (and none from private sales or trades) where the items smelled like smoke. The diaper was only wrapped in tissue paper, and the WAHM replied that she instructed a smoking family member who delivered the packages to the P.O. not to smoke on the way there. I guess he did.

I think that lots of people who have smoking family members don't realize how much smoking stinks even when someone is not actively smoking. I think that the package could have absorbed the odor from his car or from his clothing while he held the packages in line. My DH quit smoking after I became pregnant -- and while he had never smoked in the house or in any enclosed space-- his clothing still smelled. He still smokes occasionally, such as when he goes out with friends, about once a month. The other day, I noticed that the car smelled like cigarette smoke, and he said that he had only finished his cigarette on the way home from the party and with all the windows open. I'd never noticed that before, but the scent just lingers.

Karla


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I believe the pickiest non-smoker in the world is a former smoker! :LOL I quit smoking when I got pregnant with my first baby and never started again (20 years ago now







) I can not stand the smell of smoke, with the exception of a nice, sweet but mellow pipe tobacco (reminds me of my grandpa). But even that, I prefer to smell for a few minutes and then no more.







I received some fabric from another mama one time, and about vomited, the smell was so bad. I left it in the box, in the garage, and it is still there, 2 years later.

I have stopped sending smelly freebies, because I am always worried about sensitive noses on the receiving end. I enjoy a pretty scent, bu it has to be subtle, not over-powering.

I live in a pretty big city, and some of our postal carriers drive their own vehicles. I am not sure what the criteria are to determine who drives their own and who drives a USPS truck. But, our carriers drive to an area, then deliver door to door on foot.

Oh, and I love the new sling smilies.







:


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I agree with a lot of the pp it might not be the WAHM, but a postal worker


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
So does it bother you sensitive noses/asthmatics if packages *reek* of lavender or citrus/cinnamon pail pals!?!!

Yup, I can't stand it!! I wish the WAHMs who send them would give you the option, not everyone likes strong smelling things like that. I got a pail pal that made me gag the other day. The diaper was beautiful, after I recovered and washed it









I would be upset to smell smoke on a package, but they all go straight into the washer anyway so I guess it wouldn't be horrible or anything. But it does sadden me to think a Mama made this dipe with a ciggy hanging out of her mouth...which means if she has any kids she is smoking around them too...


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlutterBee*
But it does sadden me to think a Mama made this dipe with a ciggy hanging out of her mouth...which means if she has any kids she is smoking around them too...

I see what you're saying but I think this is an unfair assumption. Perhaps her dh (or even her for that matter) smoke in their basement at night after the kids go to bed, or maybe she has an occasional smoke in the house while kids are at school or out with daddy, or maybe in her car on the way to the post office (alone) or mayber her dh in the car on the way to the post office with the packages, or as several other posters have said, it could be the mail carrier. our mail carrier drives his own vehicle.

I just wouldn't assume, even if a wahm IS a smoker, that she is sewing with a ciggy hanging out of her mouth and kids underfoot.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

producing you item in a house where smoking occurs is no different than the WAHM smoking IMO. You are making an item FOR BABIES AND CHILDREN around smoke...not good.

As people mentioned you do not buy an outfit at a local dept store that smells, why should diapers be any different?

Smoke smells are smoke smells are smoke smells. I could care less how they got there (provided it was from the WAHM), all I know is it smells.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I think it should be disclosed, but really, they shouldn't be smoking period, worse yet around their kids.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
So does it bother you sensitive noses/asthmatics if packages *reek* of lavender or citrus/cinnamon pail pals!?!!


only if it's patchouli. BLECHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
i detest that scent. i bought an item that was washed in patchouli wool wash and it took 4 washings to get the scent totally out.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

My postal carrier smokes cigars while he delivers all day long and I've never had it permiate a package. Not diapers or anything else. BUT, I recently got a package from a friend who smokes and it smelled so strongly that I could not get the smell out. This was a huge bummer because it had an un-washable item in it that is ruined, expensive and stinky permanently. If the items you recieve smell that strongly of smoke you can almost bet that the WAHM *is* smoking in her home and yes, around her children. If she knows her dh smokes, she should take her mail herself.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

OK, well I guess y'all got me. I'm with thismama.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaroni*
I see what you're saying but I think this is an unfair assumption. Perhaps her dh (or even her for that matter) smoke in their basement at night after the kids go to bed, or maybe she has an occasional smoke in the house while kids are at school or out with daddy, or maybe in her car on the way to the post office (alone) or mayber her dh in the car on the way to the post office with the packages, or as several other posters have said, it could be the mail carrier. our mail carrier drives his own vehicle.

I just wouldn't assume, even if a wahm IS a smoker, that she is sewing with a ciggy hanging out of her mouth and kids underfoot.

I see what you are saying as well, but I very seriously doubt a diaper could reek of smoke from a short trip in a mail carriers truck, considering its enclosed in packaging. Carry the scent, maybe, but reek, no. Plus even if one parent smokes in a closed off room, the smoke thats absorbed into clothes, walls, curtains, etc would be considered second hand smoke and is still harmful to the kids. I know when my Mom comes over she smokes outside, and she still reeks of it when she comes in. Its just about impossible to get away from it if someone close to you smokes. So whether they smoke around their kids or in private, its still sad IMO. Thats just the picture that was painted in my mind when I recieved a smokey dipe.

Of course it is all speculation, but I just don't believe that the mailperson would be at fault. I would imagine someone smoking in their sewing room around all the fabric day after day would be much more at fault for the diapers smelling of it.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

Yuck! I dont think that people should smoke around their products at all..
ESPECIALLY if its a WAHM who shouldn't be smoking in the house at all because she has CHILDREN!
I mean, i don't want to try to tell people what to do, you can smoke if you want to, just smoke outside away from your products and wash your hands before work!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Well no one here smokes, at all, ever, my FIL smokes and we have had many a family throw downs about him smoking in a house where my kids are (or are soon going to be) because cig smoke can literally KILL my child. He has RAD and it is dangerous for him to be around smoke at all.

However the postal worker that delivers our mail is a walking chimney, he always has a cig hanging out of his mouth, it is so bad that when he rings the doorbell when I have a package I pretend not to be home because if I open the door my whole house smells like smoke. I hate it. Anyway I have had packages come from people I KNOW don't smoke and they smell slightly like smoke, however a thick gaggy smell is more likely to be coming from a home that has smoke, or a wood type burner.


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

For me, I think part of the turn off of receiving a package like that from a WAHM is that I feel that a WAHM purchase is more personal than a retail purchase.


----------



## Headymama (Feb 17, 2005)

IMO, I don't think she should have to disclose that she, or anyone in her house, is a smoker.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
only if it's patchouli. BLECHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
i detest that scent. i bought an item that was washed in patchouli wool wash and it took 4 washings to get the scent totally out.









You would so hate my house then! I have been wearing patchouli since I was 13 maybe? I don't even need to put it on and I think I smell like it... I can't even smell it anymore but people say DH, the kids and our house smell like it (and inscense). Does this mean you won't put in a bid for DH?


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *didelphus*
I certainly wouldn't pick out a pair of jeans off the rack to buy if they smelled like cigarette smoke. By the same token I'd not be happy if my new dipes smelled like smoke. Seems a little...uh, unprofessional. I think smokers really can't smell the lingering smoke so it isn't a big deal to them. They probably think no one would even notice. But no, I can sniff out stale cigarette smoke on anything and it makes me ill!


That's what I keep thinking about. I wouldn't go to Target to buy clothes if they smelled like smoke.

This has only happened to me once. I did get the smell out with using tea tree oil.

I just want my fluff to smell yummy, like it was made with love







I can't help but think of smoking as dirty. I use to smoke before I had children, I remember what my hands smelled and looked like. Guess I can't get that out of my head.

I agree some packages could stink if your postal worker smokes. Mine doesn't and I have never had a package smell like this and believe me I have had lots of fluff come through this house :LOL It could be that the wahm herself doesn't smoke that it is someone in the house.

I think it's good that people talk about this. Smoking is so bad for you and I encourge anyone who is still smoking to quit. You don't want to dye of lung caner. It is slow and painful.

Ok I will jump off my soapbox


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I think it should be disclosed as well...especially if they're selling preemie and newborn diapers since breathing and smoke exposure is a big deal, especially for new and tiny babies...


----------



## dscokween (Jun 30, 2004)

it's a tough call. I definitely see both sides. Like Donna, I agree that smoke smells are the worst for former smokers (especially those of us who live in smoke free states/areas). I don't want smoky smelling things coming around to my house. You can be sure the first thing that happens to any stinky item in my house is that it hits the washer.

But it's a diaper; it's going to be washed. If it were some super hyena diaper, would it matter? I suppose a person has a right to kill themselves off slowly with expensive and addictive cancer sticks. If it were me, I'd do a strip wash and put some baking soda filled socks in with the diaper stash.

OTOH, what if it's a wool cover? Much more difficult to get that smell out, and putting wear on the fabric in the process.

I guess I think it should be disclosed in the small print somewhere. It could save on shipping and refund hassles for the WAHM if she takes things back. But then again, if you love it and wash it, it probably shouldn't matter.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Its the nastiest stink ever, and I used to smoke and never realized how gross it is. I would send the diaper back. Just because its a WAHM doesnt mean she shouldnt be responsible for her product. It is something she made and sells and I pay money for.

edited to add- I once bought a baby cozy nest sleeper thing at Target and when I took it out of the box it *REEKED* of smoke. Clearly someone had returned it. Sure I could have washed it, but I spend my hard earned money on it- I should get something clean and new.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

This thread kind of makes me sad







People who don't like smoke so much need to take it upon themselves to find out if a WAHM has smoke in her home. Is she supposed to put a HUGE SCARLET S all over her site just so you don't have to ask? Lots of people have sensitivities and issues with various things, not just cigarette smoke. If you feel that strongly about it, ASK!
I personally like to see it when it says "Pet free/Smoke free home". I don't have a pet free home but I sort of do. I'm not sure how to list that. My dog only stays in the back room and in the yard. He doesnt' come in the rest of the house so doesn't come in contact with anything I might have sent to anyone. Is that pet free enough? I don't know much about people with pet allergies.
Also, Dimitrius smokes when he's on break at work. He smokes outside and wears a wool jacket and I rarely smell smoke on him. He doesnt' smoke in the car because he doesnt' want smoke residue around our children. Is that smoke free enough? He only smokes organic American Spirits too and only about 2 a day. Is that OK for the smoke police?
Oh yeah. I also don't like perfumy packages. I will wash those even faster than I would wash a non-perfumy package. But I wash everything anyway. Used AND new.

To the OP. I might have been taken aback by the smell too. But I guess it's bad to just assume. I know there are some wool soakers on ebay that are very well made and cheap and they always reek of smoke. It's a joke on this one forum where people call them stinkerbelles because they stink. But the quality, workmanship and price can't be beat. So they buy them anyway and wash them. Only you can make the consumer choice to support or not support smokers. But i don't see what's so bad about them.


----------



## Headymama (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kavamamakava*
This thread kind of makes me sad







People who don't like smoke so much need to take it upon themselves to find out if a WAHM has smoke in her home. Is she supposed to put a HUGE SCARLET S all over her site just so you don't have to ask? Lots of people have sensitivities and issues with various things, not just cigarette smoke. If you feel that strongly about it, ASK!
I personally like to see it when it says "Pet free/Smoke free home". I don't have a pet free home but I sort of do. I'm not sure how to list that. My dog only stays in the back room and in the yard. He doesnt' come in the rest of the house so doesn't come in contact with anything I might have sent to anyone. Is that pet free enough? I don't know much about people with pet allergies.

I agree 100%


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headymama*
I agree 100%

me too. well put, kava.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kavamamakava*
People who don't like smoke so much need to take it upon themselves to find out if a WAHM has smoke in her home. Is she supposed to put a HUGE SCARLET S all over her site just so you don't have to ask?

I don't think I should have to ask. I think I should be able to assume, by default, that my diapers are not going to smell like cigarette smoke.

Here's an alternative to the huge red disclosure: STOP SMOKING. Or insist that the member of your household stop smoking. If such attempts are unsuccessful, it is my opinion that one should not attempt to run a home based business that involves producing items (especially items that are made with FABRIC, which absorbs odors) and selling them to people through the mail. In my opinion, making sure that none of the members of your household are smokers is just as necessary to starting such a business as making sure you have a sewing machine in working order.

Flame away!


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
YUCK!!!

Did you complain to *her*? Or did you complain to USPS?

We complained to the local postmaster...


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

Honestly, it has never occured to me to ask if the diaper would be in any contact with smoke.

I think it just came as a shock to the OP being that the cding population is cding because of health risks and environmental hazards that sposies pose.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HokieMum*
We complained to the local postmaster...










I wonder who the next rung up from the local postmaster would be? Some sort of regional manager? I'd keep going up the ladder until you get satisfaction. I wouldn't put up with mail smelling like smoke.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kavamamakava*
This thread kind of makes me sad







People who don't like smoke so much need to take it upon themselves to find out if a WAHM has smoke in her home. Is she supposed to put a HUGE SCARLET S all over her site just so you don't have to ask? Lots of people have sensitivities and issues with various things, not just cigarette smoke. If you feel that strongly about it, ASK!
I personally like to see it when it says "Pet free/Smoke free home". I don't have a pet free home but I sort of do. I'm not sure how to list that. My dog only stays in the back room and in the yard. He doesnt' come in the rest of the house so doesn't come in contact with anything I might have sent to anyone. Is that pet free enough? I don't know much about people with pet allergies.
Also, Dimitrius smokes when he's on break at work. He smokes outside and wears a wool jacket and I rarely smell smoke on him. He doesnt' smoke in the car because he doesnt' want smoke residue around our children. Is that smoke free enough? He only smokes organic American Spirits too and only about 2 a day. Is that OK for the smoke police?
Oh yeah. I also don't like perfumy packages. I will wash those even faster than I would wash a non-perfumy package. But I wash everything anyway. Used AND new.

To the OP. I might have been taken aback by the smell too. But I guess it's bad to just assume. I know there are some wool soakers on ebay that are very well made and cheap and they always reek of smoke. It's a joke on this one forum where people call them stinkerbelles because they stink. But the quality, workmanship and price can't be beat. So they buy them anyway and wash them. Only you can make the consumer choice to support or not support smokers. But i don't see what's so bad about them.











I personally like to buy things that don't smell like smoke, but it's not the end of the world if it does. I'm a huge fan of Tinker's soakers, and as you stated, those things always come reeking of smoke. It washes out.









Of course, we don't have allergies over here and I've been known to indulge in a Marlboro Light outdoors on occasion so maybe I'm not the norm.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

In all my experience of diaper buying I have never had this problem, even with second hand ones. Maybe just lucky. I think if it happened I'd throw them in the wash and hope for the best. I wouldn't bother the maker of the dipes with it, but I don't think I'd necessarily buy from her again either.

On the other hand could you return a new diaper (unwashed, unworn) that didn't come smelling of smoke but acquired that smell in your house, and expect a refund? What would other diaper making mamas do about that sort of thing? Could you take a return on something like that and resell it, ya know? To my mind that diaper is soiled.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Generally I think we hold wahms up to higher standards than workers in other industries, but not on this. We wouldn't expect anything less from any other product we buy.

For those with chemical sensitivites, asthma and allergies it is a big deal. And not disclosing can mean loosing clients just as much as disclosing. I know I don't want to have to email every wahm I want to buy from and ask if they have pets and if they smoke. I already feel like I bug them enough with questions on fabrics, turn around time, and stuff like that.

I have seen alot of wahms disclose what kind of detergent they wash the fabrics in, surely having pets and smoking would be no less important to disclose? I disclose on my auctions and fsot listings that I have a smoke free pet loving home. I would rather have someone not buy from me than have someone assume I didn't have pets and get something with pet hair and have a terrible reaction to it kwim?

Michelle


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I agree with you too kavamamakava.

I think ppl are blowing this waaaay out of proportion. Of course I expect products I buy to not reek of smoke. Certainly if someone is blowing smoke on products they should disclose that. But someone smoking in the basement of the house the wahm's products are in... not that big a deal to me.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I have never noticed a smokey smell in a package but I did get an order of soap once that had a HUGE human hairball in it like the WAHM had cleaned her hairbrush out......it totally freaked me out. I even joked to a friend about having to pay shipping on the hair :LOL

OMG Shelly!














:


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
I agree with you too kavamamakava.

I think ppl are blowing this waaaay out of proportion. Of course I expect products I buy to not reek of smoke. Certainly if someone is blowing smoke on products they should disclose that. But someone smoking in the basement of the house the wahm's products are in... not that big a deal to me.

I agree. oceanone, good post too. alice, I understand that you are adamantly opposed to smoking, but to say that women who smoke or who have dps that smoke shouldn't be allowed to have a home-based business, well, wow, that just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Stacey4life (Oct 19, 2004)

It really urks me when I get something that reeks like smoke, only to have them say..."We don't smoke in our home..I can't understand why it would smell like that!!" YEAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaroni*
alice, I understand that you are adamantly opposed to smoking, but to say that women who smoke or who have dps that smoke shouldn't be allowed to have a home-based business, well, wow, that just doesn't seem right.

Please read my post again. I never said that they shouldn't be "allowed" to. I said that, in my opinion, they shouldn't.

I just really don't see how it's possible, if there's a smoker in the household, to keep it from affecting a home-based business. Especially when fabric is involved. No matter where the person goes to smoke, it's going to get into their clothes and hair, and then whatever room they enter will be affected. I mean, they'd have to strip naked before leaving the basement, and then take a shower before going into the sewing room, you know?


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I don't think I should have to ask. I think I should be able to assume, by default, that my diapers are not going to smell like cigarette smoke.

Here's an alternative to the huge red disclosure: STOP SMOKING. Or insist that the member of your household stop smoking. If such attempts are unsuccessful, it is my opinion that one should not attempt to run a home based business that involves producing items (especially items that are made with FABRIC, which absorbs odors) and selling them to people through the mail. In my opinion, making sure that none of the members of your household are smokers is just as necessary to starting such a business as making sure you have a sewing machine in working order.

Flame away!

I am not a smoker. There is no one smoking IN the home or car here. I don't care to eat in a place where people are smoking or even be near smokers (when my children are present). But I just feel that it's perfectly legal and acceptable in this country for people to smoke in their own homes. If your opinion is that they shouldn't, then inquire whether the business you are about to patronize is smoke free. If it isn't, don't buy! It's just a simple email.

A little off topic...
Does anyone else notice that stale smoke from a sage smudge smells almost like cigarettes too? What if she's a hippie who does a sage smudge before each new venture and that's what you're smelling?


----------



## dscokween (Jun 30, 2004)

you know, I thought about what kavamamakava said, and she's right. If I'm picky about a particular thing, say smoking, it really is up to me to follow through on that, or do research before money is exchanged. Personally, I try to be a wise consumer for other reasons and products, why not this, too?

For example, I've seen people here balk at buying from wahm's who use sposies on occasion, and while that seems ludicrus to me, it's obviously a hot topic for them and it doesn't invalidate their convictions. I certainly don't expect wahms to advertise on their site that they sposie-diaper part time, though. A wahm I once spoke to received an email inquiring about her religious beliefs. The inquiring customer felt that they didn't want to patronize people who may have certain religous leanings. She was concerned based on an embroidered design on the website, so she was following up on her convictions. Something I would worry about? heck no! Important to that woman? you betcha!

Another poster said something about people cd'ing for health. While that's true, it's also a bit shortsighted. Some people cd because of financial concerns; health and chemicals don't necessarily play a part in it. There is also ecological impact issues that motivate people to cloth diaper. Some people feel strongly about conservation of natural resources, and while the health benefits are an added benefit, it's not their primary reason. Keep in mind that this board, while very popular, is a self-selecting group


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I just really don't see how it's possible, if there's a smoker in the household, to keep it from affecting a home-based business. Especially when fabric is involved. No matter where the person goes to smoke, it's going to get into their clothes and hair, and then whatever room they enter will be affected. I mean, they'd have to strip naked before leaving the basement, and then take a shower before going into the sewing room, you know?









This is what I mean when I say I think this is being blown out of proportion. I just don't think a smoker entering a room where fabric is will deposit a huge smoke odour into the fabric.

No offense Sustainer. I get that you are trying to live healthily and stay away from cigarette smoke. But at the same time I htink you are underestimating how hard it is to quit. My baby's father has been trying hard to quit for about 2 years now, and is still struggling with it. My ex gf wants badly to quit but hasn't been able to. It isn't as simple as saying "well just quit."


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kavamamakava*
But I just feel that it's perfectly legal and acceptable in this country for people to smoke in their own homes. If your opinion is that they shouldn't, then inquire whether the business you are about to patronize is smoke free. If it isn't, don't buy!

I certainly never said anything about legality. As far as it being "perfectly acceptable" to smoke in one's own home, I have to say that that's questionable if there are children living in the home. I would also like to point out the distinction between a home that functions only as a residence and a home that functions both as a residence and as a place of business where consumer merchandise is produced. As far as emailing people to ask if their products are made in a smoke-free home, as I said before, I don't believe I should have to. I should be able to assume, by default, that a product has not been exposed to cigarette smoke. I think that is BASIC to product standards.

dscokween, I think there's a HUGE difference between a concern about WAHM sposie usage or philosophy, and a concern about whether or not one's product is going to arrive reeking of smoke.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
I htink you are underestimating how hard it is to quit. My baby's father has been trying hard to quit for about 2 years now, and is still struggling with it. My ex gf wants badly to quit but hasn't been able to. It isn't as simple as saying "well just quit."

I am in no way underestimating how hard it is to quit smoking. I am fully aware of how addictive nicotine is, and that quitting is no easy task. You'll notice I did not use the phrase "well, just quit!"


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

back to the fluffy chat for me!


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaroni*
















back to the fluffy chat for me!









Can I come?


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

This thread is stressing me out. I think I 'll step outside for a smoke.


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
As far as it being "perfectly acceptable" to smoke in one's own home, I have to say that that's questionable if there are children living in the home. I would also like to point out the distinction between a home that functions only as a residence and a home that functions both as a residence and as a place of business where consumer merchandise is produced.

I agree. You can't just pollute on the merchindise that is going to be on and around other people's kids just because it's your _right_ to smoke. A home/bussiness is different than just a home. There is a differnt set of rules. The stuff you are making is not for you, it's someone eles' stuff... so that is just pretty disrepectful imo. And I do agree that even if she is smoking in a differnt room, or outside, the smoke is all over her clothes and the product is most likely going to smell.


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

as for the smoke smell taking forever to wash out, or never washing out... I am not so sure about that. When I was 18 I was a dancer for about a year (I'm now 21) and those clubs are filled with smoke, it's like a freakin fog! I still have my favorite dance outfit and I just went and smelled it. It's only been washed once since it was in that club (but it was like 2 1/2 yrs ago so the smell could have drifted out, I dunno) but I smells perfectly smoke free.

BUT, I have a shirt that my mom gave me and she always wore a bunch of her favorite perfume, I've washed it a *so many* times and the darn shirt still smells like my moms perfume!! (I never wear perfume btw)
So I certinly understand that there are smells that never seem to go away.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Sure, it is a person's right to smoke.

As long as they are not harming me....

And I have the right to not buy from that WAHM.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I think if wahms posted they having a smoking household they would go out of business.I know I would not shop there.Not for fear of my items smelling like smoke but more because I am creeped out by mothers who smoke.I was raised by one and it sucks being the child in that situation.


----------



## taquita (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Mail delivered in personal vehicles?!! OMG I do not want to move to a rural area.If I see a diaper package of mine in someone's personal car I will freak out.That is too strange









Rural mail carriers are required to provide their own vehicle for delivery. I used to be a sub. carrier and smoking was not banned.


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

I think it boils down to, you have the *right* to smoke, and the *responsibility* to disclose this if asked by a potential customer.

Then they in turn have the right to decline your product based on such!! Just as there are certain restaurants that I will not go to (even though I love their food) because no matter where you sit you come out smelling like an ashtray!

And this totally reminds me of that commercial where that mom straps her child in her carseat, rolls up the window and proceeds to light a cigarette...









eta: that I dont ask and I have never had this situation. Given the situation I would probably just wash it and move on...


----------



## 3JKids (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't care if WAHM's smoke. I do care if the product I receive smells bad, regardless of what the smell is. If the item is going to smell bad because of the smoking in the house, to me it is no different than any other defect and should be disclosed. I don't think she should have to disclose her smoking, but she had better disclose that the products smell bad if they do! Ick!


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papaya rain*
This thread is stressing me out. I think I 'll step outside for a smoke.


















you are too funny! I love a good debate myself.....







:


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taquita*
Rural mail carriers are required to provide their own vehicle for delivery. I used to be a sub. carrier and smoking was not banned.

Yep, we are in a rural area too, and he uses his personal car. Our mail carrier smokes like a chimney! None of my diapers have smelled like smoke.


----------



## sparklemama (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't think a business should *have* to disclose that information but in no way should any product ever arrive to a customer smelling like smoke (or anything else for that matter - including perfumey stuff). If it does, I think the customer has a right to return the items if they so choose.

My mail carrier smokes too and nothing I have received, except for some stuff I bought on ebay once, has smelled like smoke. I still don't give him my outgoing packages but that's because of other problems I've had with him.


----------



## simply me (Dec 26, 2004)

I agree with most. It is the WAHM choice to smoke, but the items shouldnt arrive smelling like smoke. That is just bad business in my eyes.


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:

I just don't think a smoker entering a room where fabric is will deposit a huge smoke odour into the fabric.
There are actual studies showing that the residue on a smoker's clothing can be as harmful as second hand smoke, therefore debinking the myth that it is okay to smoke outside when you have kids, cause the second you, in your smokey clothes, pick up that baby, you are giving him or her toxic fumes via your threads.

Because of my slight asthma/allergies to smoke, my mom ONLY smoked outside, and that did not prevent MY clothes, from smelling like smoke. Everything she touched that was fabric ended up smelling like it, and even stuff in our house, inlcuding my clothes, smelled like it.

It is the WAHM's choice to smoke, no problemo, but I do think it should be disclosed, cause even if she is not smoking around the product, the smoke residue on her hands and clothes WILL make its way onto the fabric.


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

Also..a note about organics...lotsa people, including me, buy organic fabric and diapers cause they do not have the usual chemicals that ordinary cotton has. Even though several people assume regular cotton is okay cause the chemicals wash out, I do not. I think some chemicals, even if hard to detect, are there for the life of the fabric. So, if I get an organic item that smells like smoke, there goes the reason for even buying it. I mean, I buy it cause it is chemical free, and someone has placed thousands of chemicals right back in it? Do they wash out? Maybe? Maybe not. Lavender may bother some, but it is not full of, for example, thousands of chemicals!

Quote:

There are over 4,000 identified chemicals in cigarette smoke. Listed here are 109 of the more toxic chemicals. Those proven to cause cancer are in boldface type. Those proven to cause birth defects are in italic type. Click on the chemical names that are linked to see other ways in which the chemical is used.
http://quitsmoking.about.com/gi/dyna...e%2Findex.html

TO name just a *few*

Arsenic, AKA, RAT POISON
DDT, AKA, insecticides
Hydrogen Cyanide, AKA, gas chamber poison
Acetone, AKA, nail polish remover.

So, do I think we are blowing it out of proportion? NO! Do I hold WAHMs to a higher standard? No, I hold ALL people and companies that I buy from to a certain standard. It is my right not to buy from a woman or a company that gives me a smoke ridden product, but IMO, and I say this as a woman that is working on becoming a WAHM, when you chose to become a WAHM, you are selling your products for money, and with that privilige and profit, comes the responsibility to act responsibly towards your product and intended customers. Giving someone a product intended for a baby that reeks of smoke is bad business and irresponsible. It'd be like me blowing smoke in your newborns face. it IS second hand smoke, and it's just not right.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papaya rain*
Honestly, it has never occured to me to ask if the diaper would be in any contact with smoke.

I think it just came as a shock to the OP being that the cding population is cding because of health risks and environmental hazards that sposies pose.


I agree with this...I never think to ask! I assume that if I spend a lot of money (or even a little money) on a diaper, that it is clean and not reeking of carcinogens...I ESPECIALLY assume that ANYTHING I buy for my children will not be covered in something that could kill them. My son is high risk for asthma...my husband has asthma. I have the right to expect clean products that are not full of smoke...I shouldn't have to assume that my products will come covered in smoke and make it my responsibility to demand clean ones. If I wanted nasty smoke covered diapers, I'd ask for those. Besides, if you work hard on a diaper, WHY WHY WHY would you want to do something to stink them up and discolor them?? I prefer pretty vibrant clean smelling diapers for my babe, thank you!

Yes, you have the right to smoke...but unless you work in a bar, workplaces are supposed to be considered smoke-free. And the last I checked, noone was allowed to smoke while on the clock in the workplace. I wouldn't want my diapers made by someone who was drunk or high at the time either...neither would I want my soakers to be knitted while the knitter sat on the toilet, or my soaps made on the same counter that some raw meat is sitting on. I just expect that the job is professionally done, even if it's done at home. If you worked in an out of the home office, you'd be forbidden to smoke while working and around products...why is it any different because you have the luxury of working at home?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Heidi:


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

We always seem to be on the same page...must be the organic side of us.








,


----------

